# how bad is 5w20 for a 2.0?



## NoLaZach (Jan 9, 2009)

My friend has a Navigator and had another car that required it, so had gallons of it he had got a deal on. So I pumped out 4.3q and put it in my engine. I figured it would be a little lite.
After looking in the manual it doesn't even list it as a choice and even though this was only a "flush change" and I am going to Synthetic after 100-300 miles. I feel like not even giving this oil a chance. 
I started up the motor (but car is not ready to drive yet) and I get a dummy light (flashing slowly) that comes on after a while, level at the stick is right on.
I know this is the WRONG oil, but how bad is it to run very short term?, just to run after a head, gaskets and seals change.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: how bad is 5w20 for a 2.0? (NoLaZach)*

Here is my opinion. The oil light is not good, but the fact that it is bothering you so much just thinking about it, why not just change it and you will have piece of mind.
It may be a good idea to replace the oil pressure sensor and evaluate the problem. It may not be caused by the oil viscosity.


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nothing wrong with running 5w-20 in a cold climate or in the winter.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

i used to get an oil light on idle on my motorcycle running 10-30 dino the best available on base in morocco, in navy seabees, hot there, anyhow i opened my wallet for 20-50 off base $4 qt to $1 in 1971 oil light never again, i would dump that oil ASAP, YOUR ENGINE IS $5000 PLUS LABOR, put the right stuff in, i started amsoil real full synthetic at 5000 and still use it at 175,000, 10-30 is my choice for my hotrodded 1.8T, depending on the wear factor, aka bearing clearance etc a 5 or 10-40 may be the best for YOUR engine

_Modified by rodhotter at 12:28 PM 2-21-2009_


_Modified by rodhotter at 12:31 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## rakinselez1121 (Feb 21, 2009)

put 10w30 in a 2.0 and dont use syntheic very very bad


----------



## thevelourfog (Feb 4, 2009)

When I had my MK III 2.0, I used Mobil 1 5W-30 Synthetic and had no problems, I don't imagine running that 5W-20 for a few hundred miles would be an issue at all.


----------



## NoLaZach (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (rodhotter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodhotter* »_ i would dump that oil ASAP, YOUR ENGINE IS $5000 PLUS LABOR, 

This is an old thread I changed it at 100Miles like I said I would.
Also an engine for a STI-WRX doesn't cost that much, I was talking about my VW not my 740.
Geez, I really think SAE mechanics try to scare people by spouting figures like that. I could build a sick turbo kit for that price.
I know it is a thin oil geez, there is no way it is that bad for the motor.
But its out and I am running 5w40. 
Okay.


----------

